# July 2005 2ww ~ Part Three



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone 

Love, luck and babydust  

sailorgirl 1 Jul 
fitou 1 Jul 
dierdre 1 Jul 
struthie 1 Jul 
Sunny24 1 Jul 
ellepotter 2 Jul 
Wanda 6 Jul 
daycj 6 Jul 
sweetielol 7 Jul 
Hope2 7 Jul 
Gab 7 Jul 
AnnaH 7 Jul
beezee 7 Jul 
ALEX4702 8 Jul 
librarychick 8 Jul 
Aliday 8 Jul 
MrsG 8 Jul 
keza25 8 Jul 
susieB 8 Jul 
marysol 9 Jul 
Beemer 10 Jul 
sambez 11 Jul 
pancake 11 Jul
alli 11 Jul
Milktray 11 Jul 
Pen07 11 Jul
MICHELLEM2517 12 Jul 
Jillypops 13 Jul 
absfabs 13 Jul 
tulip1 13 Jul
lulabell 13 Jul
6898helen 14 Jul 
JJR 14 Jul
filo 15 Jul 
Tikki 15 Jul 
Reb 15 Jul 
Dakin 15 Jul 
The Lady 16 Jul 
misty 16 Jul 
kristina 17 Jul 
willswendy 18 Jul
isa 18 Jul 
OJ 18 Jul 
Clare1 18 Jul 
fiwi 19 Jul 
Rainy Day 20 Jul 
Lorri 20 Jul 
RSKL 21 Jul 
shazia 21 Jul 
ClaireLP 21 Jul
joe71 22 Jul 
kelly-michelle 24 Jul
bluechirpy 25 Jul 
J26 25 Jul
berrygirl 25 Jul 
hullo 25 Jul 
lizzies 26 Jul
wishing and hoping 27 Jul 
Eliza 28 Jul 
spirit
Gisela 28 Jul
Maarias 29 Jul
Maria S 29 Jul
Cinderella 1 Aug
friskypony 3 Aug
RubyRoo 3 Aug
scrappy 3 Aug
Claire L 6 Aug
sunny24 5 Aug
herbaltea 7 Aug
murtle 8 Aug
bbmonster
Tracy C 8 Aug
jazzmine 10 Aug
alicat 10 Aug



Much love, Lizzy xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lorri, Fiwi, Shazia and Rainy Day.......ever so sorry to hear of your BFN's. Big, big hugs to you all 

Welcome Berrygirl, Wishing and Frisky.......good to have you all here. I'm sure you'll get loads of support through your 2ww.......good luck 

Welcome Claire.......hope you got good news today 

Congrats RSKL.....fab, fab news. I'm sure you must be worried but like Joe says you have your 2 little ones looking after you. Take care and have a happy, healthy pg 

Joe ~ good luck tomorrow.....everything crossed for you 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi everyone,
Is it ok if I join you i my quest to stay sane for my 2ww - I have the basting tomorrow for our 1st injected DIUI and am both excited and nervous! Don't even know when official testing day is yet, but will tomorrow.


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Hi Girls

Well it a BFN for me, which I knew all along, a bit tearful   . Not sure where we go from here I so wanted this to be the one!
DH wants to go for adoption now, but I still dont think I'm ready, would like to give it one more go.
We just want to be parents, life is so unfair.

I wish everyone loads of luck and hope one day all our dreams come true.

Take Care
Joe


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Joe,
I'm so sorry to read your news  . I think you're right, you need to take some time out before you make a decision about what to do next.
Big hugs hun,
Maria x


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Joe - So very sorry you got another BFN, I was so hoping you would get +ve this time round. You must be heartbroken. I am still trying to come to terms with my first BFN - the tears are slowly drying up.  I am thinking of you and hope you make the right decision about whether to have another go or try adoption. There is no rush to decide, give yourself plenty of time  .

Shazia and Rainy Day - my heart goes out to you girls too. Heres hoping that next time will be our time  .

Maria - don't give up hope, your symptoms could be a good sign, its important you stay positive   .

Take care everyone and good luck to all you ladies testing soon.
Lx


----------



## kelly-michelle (Nov 28, 2002)

Hello Ladies, 
Well I'm here and a part of me still doesn't believe it  . I'm officially due to test on Sunday 24th if I don't do a sneaky one before then. Dh is convinced that 'I'm with child' I do feel a bit strange but that's probably the drug regime. I've been showing Dh how to do the injections but he still thinks that he's hurting me. Anyway      to all.

Lots of love
Kelly-Michelle


----------



## RSKL (Jul 12, 2005)

Dear all,
Just wanted to send lots of love and luck to everyone testing this weekend!  Good luck  

lots of love
RSKL


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi all can i join you please i have just had blasting (iui) its my 4th and final before ivf i test on the fifth of aug i so so hate this 2ww as you will all now it drags and drags anyway good look to you all hope there is plenty of bfp this month and next love and luck sunny24


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Dear Jo, 

so sorry hun to read yr news, we are all thinking of you sweet. May yr heart heal soon, take some time out for you and DH, before deciding anything.. sending you  fibes and healing butterfly hugs...

None of us no what life has instore for us, the journey can be painful but boy when its tuff its tuff, but you do pick your self up and dust yr self down. You will be stronger though this hun... You will be an even better mum for it, that's what I keep telling my self you just took a bit longer to get there. 
Jo, I bet you know yr self as a person more than most mums out there who are fortunate to have children at a drop of a hat! mind you I would not wish this on anyone..

Boy am I going to have words with the lord when I get up there. 

Something I read in a book, which I found helpful when dealing with my infertility.

All women can have a baby, its just their bodies are out of balance at the moment. 
 
Luv
Spiritx


----------



## DitzyDoo (May 23, 2004)

Thanks guys for your kind words
Spirit you are a star, Thanks

It has been hard this week, everywhere I look the are pregnant ladies. It also doesn't help that If my Pregnancy had lasted on my 2nd go, my due date would have been next week.

DH and I have had a good chat, and we're going for a 5th(and last) go, already booked appoint for 9th Aug, but I've also spoken to the adoption people at our county council, they too are sending some info and have booked us on the next info night on 20th Sept.
So either way hopefully sometime next year we will become parents.


Take Care all
Joe
xx


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh Joe, 

you are a inspiration to many of us girls on here, to carry on like you have afer being through so much, bless you . Even after yr news you are doing something positive, how wonderful is that and courageous. You will be a brilliant mum one day you see. Yr bub will be loved, look what you have been though to get there hun and you will!

Wishing you and dh lots of luck.

May butterfly's sourround you in healing colours.
Spirit.


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi joe i am so sorry to hear your bad news oe you are ok i am here as wellas everyone else if you need to chat    xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Herbaltea, Kelly-Michelle and Sunny.....much luck to you on the 2ww and good luck to Kelly for your test on Sunday 

Joe ~ just terribly sorry for you BFN hun......you will be parents and fab ones at that. Many hugs for next week 

Hope everyone's OK,

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hello,

I just wondered if I could join the 2ww thread?
I'm three days into it having had FET on wednesday and I test on aug 6.
I'm feeling okay, just a bit tired and lightheaded  
Hope to chat to other 2ww'ters and swap stories of going crazy!   
love claire x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Claire ~ welcome 

I've added you to the list......loads of luck to you and happy chatting 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello Everyone

Thanks for the welcome Lizzy  

Joe - i am so sorry , there are no words we can say, but we know what yorue going through.

Spirit - nice to see you here 

Good luck to everyone, i am slowly going crazy but trying to keep a lid on it.Got headaches a little bit, always get the before AF so thats my only worry at the mo, apart from that i feel nothing either way.

Take care
Wishing


----------



## Cinderella (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind if I join you. I had an ET on Thursday and will be testing on 1 August.

Good luck to everyone!

          

_Cinderella_


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Welcome Cinderella....hope you are feeling ok after ET 

Have put you on the list....loads of luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hello girls,

can i please join in?  had ET yesterday and am testing on 3rd Aug.

feel totally miserable today and just don't know what to do with myself!  was expecting really good embies cos used donor sperm this time but they were still not very good.

anyway had 2 put back in yesterday and am just hoping and praying.  i don't know how we will deal with yet another bfn  

joe - so sorry for you and completely understand how you are feeling. take care of yourself.

hi to everybody else on here going mad on the hideous 2ww!

love
ruby xxx


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

I've now entered the knicker-checking stage of the 2ww....
I still feel pumped full of progesterone (those gestone jabs are pretty powerful) so it's so difficult to detect anything going on, or not, with my body. I'm now on day 9, and for me it has always all gone horribly wrong on day 11, so am feeling pretty nervous now. Even though I'm an old-timer at this (this is my 9th 2ww - 2 IUI, 5 IVF and 2 FET) it doesn't get any easier. 
Hope everyone makes it through the weekend


----------



## looblyloo (Nov 26, 2004)

you and me both, terrified when i need a wee.  still this is 8 day pt so a day further on than before, although i still feel -ve and just wish i knew one way or the other, could do with a *** as so stressed, despite the fact i no longer smoke.


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Eliza, I'm on day 9 as well, fingers crossed for both of us!!


----------



## scrappy (Nov 15, 2004)

Am on day four myself but feels like forever, hope it's good news all round


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Hello Girls

Just hoping you are all doing ok, im still up and down and not got any symptoms cept for my usual headache.Keep busy, it does help
Wishing


----------



## Eliza (Nov 18, 2002)

I think it's all over for us. AF arrived in full flow today, after a trace of spotting last night. This was our last attempt. Strangely, I don't feel as distraught as I imagined I'd be. I think I was prepared for disappointment after the embryologist warned us that our embryos weren't top grade. I've had a cry, but I just can't be sad for long around our wonderful five-year-old who IVF gave to us on our first attempt. I hope that one day he understands that his mummy and daddy did everything they could to give him a brother or sister. He may even be quite relieved that we failed!!!!!
We were fortunate with him on our first attempt, but for some unknown reason we have confounded the clinic by being unsuccessful on the subsequent efforts. We had talked through about setting a cut-off point for trying, and now that we've reached that, I feel rather relieved and just want to get on with the path that life has chosen for us.
I wish everyone on this journey a happy outcome.


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Eliza, I've just read your news - I'm really sorry hun  . 

Maria x


----------



## Bluechirpy (May 25, 2005)

Eliza- So sorry. You sound so strong especially as this was your last attempt. Can't imagine how that feels.

I felt pre-menstural on Wed, have had light spotting since Thurs, have cried my eyes out since Thurs. Phoned clinic on Fri to book an appointment for next cycle... (yes, we are lucky enough to be able to start again straight away as this is ovulation induction and not IVF- far less drugs etc.) Nurse said to test today (Sunday). Well I did....

Unfortunately it was a BFN this morning. Tested at around 5am and didn't even bother to wake DH up! Knew it so wasn't that disappointed but was holding out a little hope for that all important line to appear... it didn't. Have already cried most of my tears. So getting into the mindset of a new cycle of tx. So glad we get another go so soon. At least there's no work to get in the way this time round.

Well, just waiting for AF to arrive. Will have to cancel my appointment tomorrow as she's not here yet. Need to get free from that cyclogest... think it's scaring her off!

Today is 15 days since ovulation.

Hurry up AF let me get started again... yes, started on injecting myself again... must be mad... but know you girls understand.

Will be back on 2WW thread soon! Hopefully result will be a happy one next time round.

Good luck to all on 2WW.

Love Bluechirpy


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Eliza & Bluechirpy! so sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of          .     

May yr hearts heal soon, thinking of you.

Luv
Spiritx


----------



## berrygirl (Apr 27, 2005)

Is anyone else due to test today? I should have tested this morning but trying to put it off as I really feel like af is on its way. I suppose I'd rather wait for af to come than get a negative result. The wait though is driving me mad!!


----------



## hullo (Nov 10, 2004)

tested this morning (monday). Bad news for me, I'm afraid - but not a surpise.
Seems like a lot of girls are in the same boat - big hugs to you all. And fingers and toes crossed for those still waiting.


----------



## friskypony (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi there,
well i've had the whole gamete of emotions from crying, the you don't love me to quite happy and positive and this was all in one weekend!!
Now just feel very fat, i'm a stone heavier   with really bad trapped wind (sorry TMI)
Day 5 today and wishing it was next wed already!!

Frisky xx


----------



## wishing and hoping (May 18, 2005)

Bad news for me, i am devastated and broken hearted,Thought this time maybe it would work for us.
Girls , please dont post any BFN signs forme, i hate them
Good Luck to you all
Wishing


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hiya,

hullo & wishing - so sorry for your news - it's just so unbearable and horrible. my heart goes out to you. look after yourselves.

i can't stop crying and am wishing the days away like nobodys business.  i haven't seen anyone or done anything cos i just can't face it.  i know i'm being really negative but i just can't imagine this ever working!

anyway am hoping i can drag myself out of this horrible mood soon otherwise i'll go mental!

can't believe i'm only on day 4!  why doesn't the time go this slowly when we are away on holiday!

anyway love to everybody, hope you are all hanging on in there?

love
ruby x


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Rubyroo - hang on in there - I know its aweful (i'm on day 3 of waiting) and its driving me mad too! Everyone keeps saying to me - stop thinking about it - easier said than done! I have tried to plan things every 2 days or so to keep me occupied! Good luck - thank heavens for this website which I find really helps


----------



## Three boys (Mar 12, 2003)

Hi Herbaltea,

I'm also on the 2ww and I'm testing on the sixth!
It's driving me mad all this wondering. I do feel very positive today, I feel different than I did yesterday but tomorrow I'll probably be on a downer  
Do you think you'll make it to test day before doing an HPT? I'm gonna try but it's already proving difficult and it's not even a week yet  

claire x


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi All ,  

I thought I would pop in and see how you are all getting on ..

Sorry to those that have not got the result they so wanted .. Sending you all hugs ...

I know how unbearable the 2ww is and seems like a 4 week wait .. I too did the knicker checking , afraid to pee and afraid to sneeze and cough .. !!

I had varous pains , twinges and even had 3 days of bleeding prior to my test date ,,I thought it was all over
but when I tested it was Positive . 

I am now 6 weeks and 5 days ....

Hang on in ther everyone , Always stay positive  ....  

Thinking of you all and wishing you lots of positive results ....

Love
Wanda    
XXX


----------



## ~Twinkle~ (Sep 27, 2004)

Hullo & Wishing, 

sending you lots of heart felt affection, and lots of    .
take time out from this rollercoaster ride to be kind to your self, life is never easy at the best of 
times, without this journey we have to travel! We have to take each day as it comes, allow your 
self time to grieve surrounded by your loved ones.

Wishing you all the luck in the world,for the future.

Luv
Spiritx


----------



## herbaltea (Apr 9, 2003)

Wanda - thanks so much for your kind words of encouragement - it helped! 

Claire - you're testing the day before me! I have to do an hcg (pregnyl) injection on wednesday, so will be scared to test early as I don't know when the injection will wear off! Time is really dragging and it is SO hard not to think about it! I have up and down days (even though its only day 3!) too - today has been very hormonal! If af comes, I hope it is early to put me out of my misery! Keep your spirits up - it could be good news!!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hi all 

berrygirl have you tested yet i am dying to know your news   

all other girls on 2ww i am day 3 and havnt really thought of it since i had it done (probably as its 4th)i hope its worked bt having no possitie signs anyway enough about me, 

i hope you are all well hope to here lots of BFP!!!! soon xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ruby and Scrappy.....welcome to you both  Just want to wish you lots of luck,

So much bad news the last couple of days......Eliza, Bluechirpy, Hullo and Wishing, no good words really, just very sorry 

Berrygirl.......hope you got good news 

Lots of love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## berrygirl (Apr 27, 2005)

Bad news for me. AF started last night. AAAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH!!
So it's back to the hospital for us. Maybe next time.......

Good luck to those still in the 2ww I'll keep my fingers crossed for you all.

Berrygirl xx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Bluechirpy, Hullo and Wishing and Berrygirl - I'm so sorry girls. Sending you lots and lots of 


Why does this process have to be so hard?!?!  - am due to test on Friday but have absolutely no inclination to do so, just know it hasn't worked, so what's the point in wasting money on a test kit - don't really want to see the little -ve in the window, why put myself through the misery?!?!

Maria x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Lizzy

I'm back again.   Can you please add me to your list. Had et yesterday and testing 8th August.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hiya

I have just had ovulation induction treatment (Menogon) and i was given the jab to ovulate yesterday so i will ovulate today? When will i be in the 2WW? i have to have    everyday until Thursday,can i stay on this board or is it only for people who have had IUI & IVF? Also can anybody tell me what my chances are? We have been trying for nearly 3 years, tried Clomid but i took myself off it because it made me feel and act like a woman possessed  have many people on here got pregnant from this treatment.

Sorry for all the questions but I'm really nervous.

Claire xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Lizzy - just wondered if you could add me to the 2ww list.  Had ET on Monday, so on day two.  Due to test on August 8th as well.

Murtle - looks like we are testing on the same day - fingers crossed for us both  

Hope you don't mind me joining you all on this thread.

Just wanted to say how sorry I am for Eliza, Bluechirpy, Wishing and Hullo & Berry Girl.  I hope your hearts heal quickly and that time helps you regain your strength for this nightmare journey.

Eliza - you are so brave, your last attempt and to remain so positive.  Having been touched by IF, I can see how you are just blessed to have one DS.  Sending lots of hugs your way.

Berry Girl - hope AF arrives soon so that you can get started again.  Fingers crossed next month will be your time.  

Ruby - have posted for you on the June/July butterflies thread

Hope I haven't missed anyone.  Off to watch DVD's now on the SOFA.  Feeling v emotional all of a sudden.

Love
Tracy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Holy Cr*p........many apologies for all the 'nbsp' things in the 2ww list!!!

I had no idea they were there....i use a Mac and everything looks fine to me but Murtle kindly let me know today that there were loads in the list (had a look on DH's PC )

Will try and sort it,

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Berrygirl.......really sorry hun, loads of luck for next time 

Welcome Murtle, Clare and Tracy.........huge amounts of luck to you all. Hope we can all get you through the chaos that is the 2WW 

Clare.....everyones welcome  Can't help you with your questions but hopefully someone can......take care,

Can someone let me know if the 'nbsp' things are still there 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Thankyou for welcoming me, im due to test on the 11th August, is anybody else?
Does anybody know hoe successful ovulation induction treatment is? I'm not building my hopes up as its only my first month with the injections.

Yip them 'nbsp' things are still there.

Claire xxxxxxx


----------



## RubyRoo (Mar 19, 2005)

hi girls,

where has everybody gone?  it's been quiet on here for a couple of days?

well i've had a horrible horrible week and have been hiding away ignoring everything and everyone and completely driving myself mad!  have been feeling so depressed and negative but am feeling slightly better today i think?  about to go off to have my waxing and a nice facial so am hoping that will help.  tonight going round to a friend to get me out the house too and tomorrow going to lunch with my mum and cousin (and her 2 year old twins!?!?!).  

less than a week to go before testing but i'm now getting to stage of dreading it and so far have refused to even buy a pregnancy testing kit as that would make it too real that i have to test!  i usually leave it until the last minute to buy one as i feel like i can't even bear to look at them in the shop!

anyway that's my mental state of the day!  how is everybody else doing?! 

maria - how you feeling? are you testing tomorrow?

well lots of love,
ruby x


----------



## Tracy C (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Ruby - I am still here.  Sorry to hear about your week - just think you are half way there already!

I am on day 4 today, had lots of cramping this week which I think is coming from my ovaries. I am still off work, going back on Monday now.  Trying to keep busy though as I have found this to be the best way.

I know you want to lock yourself away but I am so glad to hear you are busy today and tomorrow.  I am sure once you get out and get chatting etc, it will put you at east and hopefully will cheer you up  

Try not to put on any pretense - just be how you are and letyour friends and family support you.  I am not in the mad stage yet, I think that comes along next week   
when the AF symptoms arrive.

Try and relax honey - beauty salon is an excellent idea.  Perhaps followed by some retail therapy.  Anything to life your spirits.

Lots of love to you.

Morning everyone else.  I am still not dressed yet so off to shower!!

Tracy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,33685.0.html


----------

